
Some Words on Programming the Atari Jaguar (2006) - rocky1138
http://alive.atari.org/alive13/jagcode.php
======
lostgame
I have a strange fetish for the study of old, and in particular, failed or
flopped consoles - especially things like development and hardware structure.

The Sega Saturn, in particular, has been a fantastic and interesting area of
study and development for me - I've toyed with developing a simple 2D homebrew
platformer and learning the unique way the hardware is laid out has been a lot
of fun.

Articles like this are becoming harder to find for me, and the more detail I
see (like in this particular instance), the more content I am.

~~~
ledriveby
Got any links or a blog that consolidates your findings? I love learning about
gnarly hardware, and yes, Saturn takes the cake there. Dual SH2s and VDPs,
with scaled sprite quadrilaterals for polygons... what a nightmare!

~~~
Something1234
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLi29TNPrdbwJLiB-
VcWSS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLi29TNPrdbwJLiB-
VcWSSg-3iNTGJnn_L)

I absolutely love this series, the author goes into so much detail.

------
angus-prune
A while ago I worked out that _every_ Atari Jaguar ever made could render as
many polygons as 2 and a bit PS4s.

------
scottyelich
3D0DEAD anyone?

~~~
rocky1138
It's amazing that it took so long to figure out a 7-character encryption key.
For those that aren't aware, 3DODEAD was the key used to encrypt Jaguar
cartridges to verify that they were licensed by Atari Corporation. If you try
to boot an unlicensed cart in a Jaguar or something goes wrong during the
validation check during startup, the Jaguar screen turns red. The Atari logo
characters only fall on screen in the startup animation if the validation
check passes.

~~~
corby
Is the code a reference to the 3DO game system from Panasonic?

~~~
rocky1138
Yes :)

